# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  vé máy bay tết nguyên đán 2014 ,ve may bay tet nguyen dan 2014

## vemaybaytanphivan

*vé máy bay tết nguyên đán 2014 ,ve may bay tet nguyen dan 2014*

*Tết Nguyên Đán* là ngày lễ lớn nhất trong năm và được mọi người trông đợi nhiều nhất. Vào những ngày này không khí của* Tết tràn ngập các phố phường, mọi người rủ nhau đi mua sắm Tết. Từ giày dép, quần áo rồi đến các vật dụng sinh hoạt và gia đình tất cả đều được đổi mới.

Ngoài ra, tết nguyên đán đây cũng là dịp để mọi người vun đắp, thắt chặt tình cảm quan hệ thông qua việc biếu tặng quà. Tặng quà Tết không chỉ đơn thuần là quan hệ tình cảm mà còn biểu hiện như một phép ứng xử của đạo lý làm người. Các loại quà biếu tặng thường được cân nhắc rất kĩ càng, vì đó không chỉ là quà, mà còn chuyên chở nhiều thông điệp về sự an khang thịnh vượng trong năm mới.



Văn hóa Đông Á – thuộc văn minh nông nghiệp lúa nước – do nhu cầu canh tác nông nghiệp đã "phân chia" thời gian trong một năm thành 24 tiết khí khác nhau (và ứng với mỗi tiết này có một thời khắc "giao thừa") trong đó tiết quan trọng nhất là tiết khởi đầu của một chu kỳ canh tác, gieo trồng, tức là Tiết Nguyên Đán sau này được biết đến là Tết Nguyên Đán.

Người Việt Nam có một phong tục là hằng năm mỗi khi Tết đến Xuân về, dù làm bất cứ nghề gì, ở bất cứ nơi đâu trên đất nước hay ở nước ngoài đều mong được trở về sum họp dưới mái ấm gia đình trong 3 ngày Tết, được khấn vái trước bàn thờ tổ tiên, thăm lại nhà thờ tổ tiên, viếng mộ người thân, sân nhà... được sống lại với những kỷ niệm đầy ắp yêu thương của tuổi thơ đẹp đẽ . Về quê ăn Tết đó không phải là một khái niệm thông thường đi hay về, mà là một cuộc hành hương về với cội nguồn, nơi chôn rau cắt rốn.


                                                                            hoa đào nở rộ mùa xuân đến

bạn muốn mua vé máy bay tết nguyên đán của các hãng Vietnam airlines, Jetstar, Vietjet  hiện tại thì vé máy bay tết nguyên đán 2014 đang được bán tại đại lý vé máy bay tân phi vân

đại lý tân phi vân là đại lý cấp 1 uy tín của các hãng Vietnam airlines, Jetstar, Vietjet chúng tôi sẽ mang đến cho bạn những tấm vé máy bay tết nguyên đán rẻ nhất  và tiết kiệm nhất cho bạn, giúp bạn có 1 mùa xuân vui vẻ cùng gia đình.

**CÔNG TY TNHH DV TÂN PHI VÂN*

Địa chỉ: 445 Huỳnh Văn Bánh Phường 13 Quận Phú Nhuận - TP.HCM

Điện thoại: 08.3991.8420 - Fax: 08.3991.0480

Email: tanphivan@gmail.com*
website:*http://tanphivan.com.vn/

----------

